# Frozen Waterfalls



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Frozen waterfalls are everywhere in Alaska during the winter, & sometimes are formed in very spectacular formations,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

In this case... there was some wind blowing as this falls was freezing... causing "water caves" to form while it built up...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

In the case of larger ones, climbing frozen waterfalls is a popular winter recreational activity in this area,...


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW...and i thought it was cool when run-off from the tops of mountains freezes running down to the road.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok last pic puts it in view WOW ... Must be too cool to walk on or up to..


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Multnomah Falls was just on the news here the other day showing its frozen state. I guess it doesn't often freeze like it did. Those are great shots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I just looked at your other thread. Despite the fact that these are beautiful and awesome pictures, I'm going to have to ask you to stop. I'm either going to have to move or buy several keyboards because I keep drooling over them.  

I'm not so sure about climbing a waterfall, that ice gets sort of heavy.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't help but wonder if that pink patch in the snow at the base of the fall is from someone that fell.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Those pictures are totally awesome! Thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wow....i really love the outdoors


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

same thing crossed my mind street


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know anything about ice climbing. Maybe it is just a marker dye to give a reference for depth perception.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

its probably a pile of rope at the bottom. just too hard to see from the distance we're looking from.

Guys climb the ice falls in upstate NY up by exit 30 off the northway. they're a couple hundred feet tall too. you have to be insane to do that if you ask me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BSDeality said:


> its probably a pile of rope at the bottom. just too hard to see from the distance we're looking from.
> 
> Guys climb the ice falls in upstate NY up by exit 30 off the northway. they're a couple hundred feet tall too. you have to be insane to do that if you ask me.


 "a pile of rope at the bottom"

As an avid rock climber and only ocasionaly a ice climber. The person in the blue jacket at the bottom next to the "red" spot is belaying the climer. The rope is goint to his right. The Red spot is the extra rope on the ground.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

boy, do I feel stupid now - d'ooohhh. Thanks.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well,.. I took a few more pictures of some frozen waterfalls I've gone by in the last few days, so just to show that not everyone here is getting ready to mow grass,...  :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Zoomed in on the same falls... many waterfalls have different colored ice in them, depending on the mineral content, etc, in the spring water that feeds them... :salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Another one showing green & yellow ice,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Some of these are just little springs that keep building up all winter til they look like a huge creek pouring out of the woods from above, when in fact they are nothing more than a tiny trickle,... more to come later....


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

streetsurfin' said:


> I can't help but wonder if that pink patch in the snow at the base of the fall is from someone that fell.


it looks like the rope that they climb up with?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Another cascading frozen waterfalls,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Another falls showing the hollow "cave" area behind it,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Another small frozen waterfall that's being climbed. Believe it or not, but this is a couple of ladies climbing this one,....  :salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Half way up,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

They just went straight up,.. like a gecko,...:waving:


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

wow thoese pictures are spectacular!!


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Alaska Boss;286327 said:


> In the case of larger ones, climbing frozen waterfalls is a popular winter recreational activity in this area,...


My luck, I would be climbing that frozen waterfall and it would somehow not be 100% frozen and it crush me as it fell on top of me.. Looks fun though


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Saw the first two pics, thought it was just a little stream then the third one with the climbers put it in perspective!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

those pics are unreal, it must be so awesome to live in a place that looks like that, nature at its finest
you'd never think that water moving like that could ever have a chance to freeze

Boss, what part of Alaska are you from ?, i have a buddy in Valdez and sends me pics all the time of stuff....just an awesome area


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

WingPlow;466407 said:


> those pics are unreal, it must be so awesome to live in a place that looks like that, nature at its finest
> you'd never think that water moving like that could ever have a chance to freeze
> 
> Boss, what part of Alaska are you from ?, i have a buddy in Valdez and sends me pics all the time of stuff....just an awesome area


I'm about 75 miles up the highway from Valdez,... I run a charter boat out of Valdez during the summer,... alot of the pictures in this thread came from Keystone Canyon,.... about 15 miles from Valdez,... I should have some more pictures of this stuff later again this winter,... :waving:


----------

